# Noisette Boulangerie Café



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Noisette Boulangerie Café

84 Bay Street

Port Melbourne VIC 3207

Little nut is the English translation of Noisette.

And frankly, you'd have to be, not to give this place a go.

It definitely has a certain je-ne-sais-quoi all of its own.

From the intimate lighting, the quaint Parisian background music to the glass-walled kitchen/prep area, it ...

More...


----------

